# [SOLVED] Pizza Connection 2



## Keefan (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to make Pizza Connection 2 (known in USA as Fast Food Tycoon 2) to work on Windows XP? I think I install the game, but it won't launch and says I have to copy the sound and movie files from CD to the game directory on the hard drive - but I do not have a CD, the file is on my hard drive. And beside that I have an eerie feeling not making everything as I should, because why does the game ask for sound and movie files? Perhaps they are still packed, they certainly look like that - some are -pak files, and some some kind of .iso files, which don't act like .iso files, because all the .iso programs say, they are no .iso files. Complete mystery to me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Pizza Connection 2*

Are you using a bought CD or a downloaded copy of the game?

I've never known any game that requires the user to manually unpack and move files around, apart from pirate copies. This is part of the installation procedure and hidden from the user.


----------



## Keefan (Oct 20, 2008)

*SOLVED Re: Pizza Connection 2*

I solved the problem. The thing is, Pizza Connection 2 cannot work with any newer video cards. Even my video card, Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 is too modern for that game. So I just had to disable it from the Device Manager. Now it works fine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Pizza Connection 2*

Thanks for posting your solution. :smile:


----------

